# Artichoke Omelet Appetizer



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Artichoke Omelet Appetizer

Ingredients 
2 jars marinated artichoke hearts 
8 ounces sharp Cheddar cheese, grated 
4 eggs, beaten slightly 
1 small onion, chopped 
1/4 cup Italian flavored bread crumbs  
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon white pepper 
1 teaspoon fresh oregano, chopped 
1/8 teaspoon Tabasco sauce  


Method 


Drain artichokes and save liquid. Chop artichokes and set aside. Grate cheese. Beat eggs slightly. 

Simmer chopped onion in a tablespoon or two (as needed) of the oil from artichoke hearts. Lift onions out of pan and mix with remainder of ingredients. 

Spoon into well-greased Pyrex dish to about 3/4" depth. Bake at 350° for 30 minutes. Cool 15-20 minutes. 

Cut into 1" cubes and serve. 

May be refrigerated and warmed again.


----------

